# Haunted Radio (10/25/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we close out the haunt season and celebrate Halloween with news on George Romero and the Chiller Network. We will review the home haunter documentary 'The American Scream' and then we will have several classic Halloween tunes and haunted attraction commercials to celebrate the Halloween holiday. All this and so much more on the October 25 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

